# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  من روائع الحوت

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من ابداعات فنان الشباب الاول المبدع محمود عبد العزيز ننهل لكم هذه الروائع


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمري

<u><span style="color:#8b4513;"><font size="7"><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياعمر

<font size="7"><span style="color:#8b4513;"><u><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راجعة بعد

<u><font size="7"><span style="color:#8b4513;"><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفات زمان

<font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><u><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماتشيلي هم

<u><font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برتاح ليك

<font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شذى الايام (( اخراج مريخي رائع ))
<font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><u><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خللي بالك

<font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><strong><u>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتبي لي

<font size="7"><span style="color:#800000;"><u><strong>


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

نور العيون 

الوداع .. نشوت الروح .. الوداع
مادام هوانا باع سنينو المرة ضاااااااع
انا من زمان حاسس معاك بأنو دى النهاية
شاعر بانيك ما فهمتى من البداية
ومشيت معاك درب الاساء آه هه
بشكيكى لى نجم المساء
رغم انى بعدك بقبل الهم والضياع
الوداع ... نشوت الروح الوداع

مهما يكون زكراكى باقية وما بتهون
يا منبع الاخلاص ويا نور العيون
بتمنا ليك كل السمح آه آه لا تضوق عذاب لا تنجرح
لكن مع الايام لقيت ريديك خداع
الوداع ... نشوت الروح الوداع

انا كنتا دايريك تبقى لى وابقا ليكى
تتهنى فى دنيا الغرام واتهنى بيكى
ما لى غيريك تانى حبيب
وبحن ليك وكتن تغيب
لكن مع الايام لقيت ريدك خداع
الوداع ... نشوت الروح الوداع

مهما يكون زكراكى باقية وما بتهون
يا منبع الاحساس ويا نور العيون
بتمنا ليك كل السمح آه هه
لاتضوق عزاب لا تنجرح
لكن مع الايام لقيت ريديك خداع
الوداع ... نشوت الروح الوداع
مدام هوانا باع سنينو المرة ضاااااااااااااع 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

برتاح ليك

برتاح ليك.... يا غيمة ظليلة 
وغيمة حب في الزمن القاسي..
زمن الضحكة بقت مفقودة 
وكل الكون للفرحة ينادي..
برتاح ليك ..انا برتاح ليك ..

من ما شفتك وشوفت ملامحك
نبضك ملك أحساسي 
دربك كلو ملان حنيا
ريدك يوم حيسود أنفاسي 
شلت خطاك مترقب جيتك
قلت كلمات بزمني أساسي
برتاح ليك.....

دي الطبول دقت لمحيك 
جيت لهواك دوقيه نحاسي
شاعر أني بريد كلي
 من قدمي لسبيبة راسي
 مش حأفرط فيك وأتنازل
ريدك أصبح رقم قياسي..
زمن الضحكة بقت مفقودة 

برتاح ليك ..... يا غيمة ظليلة
روضة حب في الزمن القاسي
زمن البسمة بقت مفقودة 
وكل الكون للفرحة ينادي..
برتاح ليك ..انا برتاح ليك ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

تؤام روح 

قبل ألقاك وترسى الروح تسرح في الأماسي تروح
كنت بلاك جرح ما بروح قلباً بي الأنين مجروح
وجيت الليلة يا سيدي وبقيت لي روحي توأم روح

قبلك ما عرفت الحب ولا راودني في الأحلام
سابح في بحور فكري في أحزاني في الأوهام
حياتي رتيبة، غير عينيك وضحكة ثغرك البسام
وجيت الليلة يا سيدي وبعدك ما عرفت ملام

عرفتك ما عرفت الخوف شقتك ما قدرت أشوف
بقيت لي انت واحد وبس بيك قصرتا حد الشوف

إلا عيونك السمحة ولغة الحب ذواهب وروح
منهن أبقى بي مسعاي حولهن اشتياقي يطول
تؤام روح .... اوه أوه اوه اوه أو أو أو أوه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


وعد اللقيا 

لو يزور طيفك خيالي ** يبقى وعد اللقيا قرب

أصلي مغرم بعيونك ** قلبي في بعدك معذب

أصلي في أيام غيابك ** ما بيزور النوم عيوني

طالعة في أنفاسي آهة ** يالهواك مصدر شجوني

ياما ديمة بغني ليك ** انت يا الهام عيوني و

تشرق الآمال في قربك ** وياما بيكي يضوي نوري

دنيك غير دنياك قاسية ** انت ساقطة وديمه ناسية

يا ما شوفتك لي شافية ** ابتسامتك ليا عافية

لو يزور طيفك خيالي .....


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


أكتبي لي 

أكتبي لي وطمنيني عليكي 
قولي يا بنية 
أكتب لي وطمنيني عليكي
أحكي يا بنية 

لاخبر لا جواب 
أيه حاصل ليه مالك
عاملة كيف والناس
في الغربة كيف حالك

قلبي زاد خوفه 
بالهيام زايدي 
حاني لوصالك
أكتبي لي ....

و  كيف  شعور الناس 
في الغربة كيف عاملة
كيف بمر اليوم والعيون آملة 
زادن العوده  و وحشة ألاوطان 
عودي يا حالمة 
أكتبي لي ....

كل زول بشتاق لبلده وأحبابه
عندو فيها حبيب راجي واصحابه
كل زول بشتاق لبلده وأحبابه
عندو فيها حبيب راجي أحبابه
كل ليل حاضن الوسادة الطيف
ينوم و يصحابو

أكتبي لي .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


بحسك 

اه بحسك فرحة في جواي 
أه عرفتك وأنت كنت معاي
كل ما أتوه بلاقيك في العمر سلوى 

اه لا لا لا للاااا لررلل لا 

اه جبينك بسمة من النور
ويبرق محيك الضواي 
واتمناك متين ألقالك 
والقى هناي وأغني غناي وماني براي
بريدك بريدك بريدك بريدك
يا صباح العيد ويااا طلة قمر في سماي
كنت معاي .... كل ما أتوه بلاقيك في العمر سلوى
اه لا لا لا للاااا لررلل لا 

اه بترحلي أنت من دنياي 
منو البعدك بقاسم الليل  اه
سهاده معااااااي 
قدر مكتبوب 
طريق مسدود 
أواصل لنهايته براي 
كنت معاي .... كل ما أتوه بلاقيك في العمر سلوى 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

خوف الوجع


منـــك طلع خوف الوجع سيبك بلاش ماتبقي خوف
ابقــــي الصمود ماتبقي زيف
ابقـــي احتمال نبض الحروف
ماتبقي خوف ابقـــي الصمود
،،
منك بدت خطوات مسير عمري المعطر بغناك
فرح السنين اعتز بيك شـــان انتي فال ونبيل هواه
دفقك بحر سيل الخريــــــف زاخات تهش منك سنة
يالضحكه فـــي الزمن الوجيع عمري البريدك وفي رجاك
ماتبقي خوف ابقـــي الصمود
،، 
ابقي المباهج والضريــح خلينا في ضـل نستريح
نعبر مدن اعمق خيال نتغنــي باللهج الصريــــح
السمحة الجاية ومــافي خوف الجاية من كل الظروف
مرسومه في لوحــــــة جمال مرتاحه في قلبي الجريح
ماتبقي خوف ابقـــي الصمود
،،
انسي احتمال طولـــت مجيك عاودينا في أجمل فجر
يالقادله في توب العفاف بي هيبه خايله عليك تجــر
راجين عيـــونك لو تبين في روعة مشوارك عصر
بي لهفه نفرح وليـــك نقيف لمن خيال طيفك يمر
مـــاتـبــقـــي خـــــــوف

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

ساب البلد  

ساب البلد سافر بعيد
بكت الدموع وريدنا النبيل
خلانى خلانى فى عمق الجرح
مع ليل طويل ... عايش وحيد.. وحاير دليل
لكن روح ..... يا حليل 

دة القال زمان .. قال زمان ما بنختلف
لكن سنينا مشت سريع زى الزمن كان بنحرف
قول لى كيف ترحل تسيبو وقليبى بعد كل العرف
الريدة والود الكان تنساها كيف بعد الولف

و سنين هواى ضاعت وراك دى
كل الامانى الكان معاك وفى ضراك
ريدة القليب هواهو هام وإصطفاك
انساهو لو تقدر دوام تابع مسيرتك بى هواك وبى رضاك

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

يازول ياطيب

مانحن الفينا مكفينا مالك داير تتعبنا معاك
لا بنقدر انحنا على الهجران لا بنرضى كمان زعلك وجفاك

وما تصدق إنت كلام الناس في سيرتك ديل ختو وشالو
لا عرفو يقابلوك بالأفراح لا قالو نريح يوم بالو
أنسى الجافوك وما تسأل عن ليل الصبر وموالو
وما تفكر أبدا في الينساك وسيبك من قلنا ومن فالو

والاّهة تسوقك لي اّهة في سكة عجيبة وتوّاهة
محتارة وحاتك ليها زمان يا شوق العمر الجمعنا
كدي حاول شوفنا وأسمعنا رسّينا معاك على بر أمان
يازول يا طيب للاّخر وما بتعب جد ياناس غير الشاطر 
وما بعرف يوم طعم الأحزان
أتفضلي 

أتفضلي أذنك معاك فجي المسامات وأدخلي 
بكتب عليك حرف وبرسم معاك مستقبلي 
أتفضلي

ناديت عليك صحيت مزامير النغم 
شديت سوراي مراكبي لريدك عشم
صبرت في ليل الضنا .. وكتبت في جرح الألم

أتفضلي 
ياريته لو زمني العسير بيننا المسافات قصرا
تاني السنين صبحت سنين يا غالية رجعت لورا
ونشيل غناوينا الزمان ... يا نسمة ياغيمة وضرا

أتفضلي 
يا وعدي بيك كل النجيمات شارقة ليك
قلبك العرف بيك الهوى سلمتو ليك 
أتفضلي وأنا لسه بردي بحن ليك 

بكتب عليك حرف الغنا وبرسم معاك مستقبلي 
أتفضلي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

موعودة

في الريدة انتي معاي موعودة بي الافراح
ست الفريق ام زوم عابق عبيرك فاح
وشك قمر والطيب على خصلتك يرتاح

***********
عينيك ينبوعين  بالفرحة والاحساس
عليك خدود ناضرات  قوام رشيق مياس
ما فيكي اي كلام من القدم للراس
حسنك دا لاسمعوا لا شافو زيو الناس

*******
فوق لي جمال حسنك ادوك جمال الروح
الطيب مسك سيرتك يرويها وين ما يروح
القمرة من تطلع بي ريدا ليكي تبوح
القالوا ليك ممنوع بس انتي ليك مسموح

*********
بستحلى جرحك لي واغرب شئ فيك كيي
لما الطريق ضـــلم نورتو بي ضييك
مكتوبة ليك ريدة مع زول يكون زيي
ياريدة ياريدة مع زول يكون زيي
ما تعرفي غي في الريد لمن يجييك ريي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*







*

----------

